# Anybody from South Dakota?



## Old Dummy (Sep 1, 2020)

I've pondered the idea of retiring there, but never been there, and know little about it other than what I've learned online.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 2, 2020)

My son lives about an hour north of Sioux Falls in a small town.  I’ve visited one time, in early May.  It’s flat.  It’s windy.  Farm land stretches for miles and miles and miles... then there’s a house and some trees; repeat lol.   Beautiful “big” skies; sunsets last an hour. Haven’t been to other parts of the state, just my experience.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 2, 2020)

You might want to check the winter temperatures before you go.


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2020)

We were in Hill City one summer.  Apparently it had snowed in early June.  All I know is that it was hotter than the hinges of hell in July.  Not sure that I want to live somewhere with such extremes.

That said, the Black Hills are beautiful!  I really enjoyed all the sights....Needles Highway, Mt. Rushmore, the caves, the rock-hunting, the buffalo....


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 2, 2020)

I did compare temps before I made this thread. Depending on where in SD, but it averages 5-10° warmer in July, and 5-10° colder in January than where I am now. 

I can live with that, but it does have more violent weather than I do, and the eastern part is in the proverbial "Tornado Alley." That's not so good.

So who knows? I'll probably croak right where I am, although Florida is still a possibility. But the thought of moving at age 71 or 72 with no help gives me a headache.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 2, 2020)

Come to the Gulf Coast where water is plentiful during hurricane season.


----------

